# Got to be a Scam!



## Papa Charlie (Sep 1, 2021)

Looking through Facebook Marketplace today and came across this add for a Husky tool cabinet. Clicked on it and it sent me to this website. 

Now I like a good deal as much as the next man, but this has got to be a scam. These cabinet combinations retail for well over $1000 and they are offering them for less than $100 plus free shipping. 

The email address to communicate with them is as funny as the rest, Our Email: coshamzhfopgf@gmail.com

Anyone willing to waste $100?






						Husky Tool Chest Combos
					

Toolbox




					www.wgmol.com


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 1, 2021)

Definitely a scam.  Facebook is notorious for this. They do not vet their "commercial" advertisers.


----------



## rabler (Sep 1, 2021)

Doing a little internet detective work,
The domain, wgmol.com was Created: 2021-06-02 08:09:40 UTC,  with the mail address of:
Lot 2-1, Incubator 1, Technology Park Malaysia, Bukit Jalil,Kuala Lumpur,Wilayah Persekutuan,57000,my


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey, it's OK.  They aren't Chinese.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 1, 2021)

Kinda like buying from Taliban Tool Co.  Mike


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 1, 2021)

Seems similar to the same company that Wiley E. Coyote would get his stuff.  Well, maybe not, Wiley actually got his products.


----------



## higgite (Sep 1, 2021)

I clicked on the OP's link and got the "Husky" website but it says "page not found". They must have sold out.   

Tom


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 1, 2021)

higgite said:


> I clicked on the OP's link and got the "Husky" website but it says "page not found". They must have sold out.
> 
> Tom


If you click on the Mobile Work Benches button on that site you will see the amazing deals they are offering you. 

I like the little tag that pops up at the bottom periodically, almost on a timer that indicates that they have sold another one.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 1, 2021)

Papa Charlie said:


> I like the little tag that pops up at the bottom periodically, almost on a timer that indicates that they have sold another one.


I missed that, its damm funny.  

Of course, it is sold, does not say delivered. Next week, they will add some fake testimonials.


----------



## higgite (Sep 2, 2021)

Superburban said:


> I missed that, its damm funny.
> 
> Of course, it is sold, does not say delivered. Next week, they will add some fake testimonials.


What?? Are you saying there are fake testimonials on the interweb? Aw, c'mon, man! Get outta here!

Tom


----------



## wachuko (Sep 2, 2021)

1:8 scale?


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 2, 2021)

I did do a little research on Husky. Found this. Which would seem to indicate there is no such company but a product line name. Although I may be reading this into what is written below.

"*Husky* is a line of hand tools, pneumatic tools, and tool storage products. Though founded in 1924, it is now best known as the house brand of The Home Depot, where it is exclusively sold. Its hand tools are manufactured for Home Depot by Stanley Black & Decker, Western Forge, Apex Tool Group, and Iron Bridge Tools.[1] Its slogan is "The toughest name in tools." Home Depot also carries a higher end line of tools marked *Husky Pro*.

Husky hand tools were formerly manufactured exclusively in the United States[2] but are now largely made in China and Taiwan."





__





						Husky (tools) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## higgite (Sep 2, 2021)

I think Husky is to Home Depot what Craftsman was to Sears. That is, an in house brand manufactured by others to their specs.

Tom


----------

